# My 3 girls, new baby Kane pics!



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

I currently have 3 girls - Mika (me-ka), Maya, and my new baby Kane (kah-nay). 
Mika and Maya are little old ladies. 


~Mika is great, she just has to be everywhere at once. When I first got her as a baby I spazed out because I had never had a rat so on-the-go before. She bruxes and boggles, and smothers you with kisses. When she wants down, she'll smother you as if begging "put me down, I wanna go see pleeeaaase".


~Maya I rescued from a friend's b/f who didn't want her anymore because she bit him once. I have had uppity rats before and turned them around into great pets, but Maya is different. She has never bit since I've had her but she is scared of her own shadow! She trembles when you hold her and she freaks out at the slightest noise or even if you shift your body weight. I bought her a little fleece blanket and can hold her in that for a while since it has her own scent all over it. She will brux when all wrapped up cozy in her blanket and getting her cheeks rubbed but always eventually will have a spaz attack. I just let her be most of the time, provide her with a comfy minimum stressed life. 


~Kane I just got saturday. She was being sold as snake food and that just broke my heart, shes beautiful. I decided to hold her, expecting her to be a wild-eyed spaz. The lady picked her up by the tail and she screeched. She was the complete opposite though, just sat still and looked up at me. I held her up to my ear, listening to her breathing and she sounded healthy. 
I couldn't bare to let her be put back in the cage that marked her for death, so I ended up taking her home. She was $3.00, my friend was even surprised at the price. I went to the pet shop in the first place to possibly buy a $4.00 fish lol.
Kane is sweet, she likes to sit still a LOT. I put her on my stomach and watched 2 hours of Tv and she barely budged. She will explore and be all over my bed, as long as I am not in it. If I am around, she likes to find a spot on me to sit and stay. Last night she found a favorite spot.. she likes to lay on my neck where you would feel for your pulse and brux. 
Shes so peculiar, but CUTE. 

Wow this got kinda long, I am gonna post pics in a next block.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Heres Mika:




















Maya:




















Kane:

Monkey in a barrel:



















She loves my slinky..



















Just too cute.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Cute ladies!


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

they are so sweet, and what lovely personalities! i get sad cos my rescue boy wasn't held for the first 8 months of life and although he is friendly he is just not happy to sit and be cuddled...he has too much to explore!!!

i think you have very pretty rats, and mika is such a nice colour!!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Awww...your ratties are so cute! I love little Kane in the barrel!


----------

